

ShareMeNot - Protecting against tracking from third-party social media buttons - Garbage
http://sharemenot.cs.washington.edu/

======
rjd
Theres a few of these out there. I use ghostery myself:
<http://www.ghostery.com> blocks lots of tracking cookies and stuff as well.

